
Man-Computer Symbiosis [J.C.R. Licklider] (1960) - MaysonL
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/medg/people/psz/Licklider.html
======
johngossman
Quote: In large part, the interest stems from realization that one can hardly
take a military commander or a corporation president away from his work to
teach him to type.

